# need goggle suggestions



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Few nice 08 googles on sale here...

Anon Goggles Anon Figment Goggles
Von Zipper Goggles Von Zipper Feenom Goggles

or why don't you go into a shop and find a pair that you like the look and feel of, wouldn't that be alot easier? i would hate to order googles that don't fit right.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

i would say yes, but there isnt a shop within two hours of me

and right now im just trying to get a basic idea of whats good as far as fogging up and durability are concerned

i will be going to a shop in about two weeks and i plan to check out what they have


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

if going to a shop is not an option watch steep and cheap, whiskey militia and tramdock. this time of year they put up goggles at up to 60% off. i've seen nice goggles as cheap at $30 or so.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

T.J. said:


> if going to a shop is not an option watch steep and cheap, whiskey militia and tramdock. this time of year they put up goggles at up to 60% off. i've seen nice goggles as cheap at $30 or so.


So true.


I'm an Anon fanboy myself when it comes to goggles


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i'm no fanboy but i like my anons a lot. arnette has always treated me well too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

well i called the dicks sporting goods near my work(only thing close to a shop i have around here), and they said theyre putting their snowboard stuff out tomorrow

so ill probably stop in friday and see if they have anything worth checkin out


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

dicks usually carries some low end crap honestly. sport authority if you have one stocks a LITTLE better of a selection.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

dicks is the only sporting goods place within an hour of me

i gotta make a trip somewhere to try on boots before too long, so ill just check shit out then


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

just got a pair of spy soldier goggles on whiskey militia for $34

hope they dont suck


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

spy's are a good goggle, you should you be happy with them


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

know anywhere with good deals on replacement lenses?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

B-166-er said:


> know anywhere with good deals on replacement lenses?


it looks like the lenses will run you about what you paid for the goggles. just pick up another pair that have different lenses next time they are on WM.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey, i dont know about you guys, but check out your local TJ Maxx, haha 

I bought Zeal Dominators with a mirror lens and a spare yellow lens and a hard case for $30

I would say check it out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

I got a sick deal on Crowbars over Tramdock. You can find all kinds of gogs pop up on there. In the past week or two i've seen Smith, Dragon, Anon, Spy, Electric, and Oakley.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

The TJ Maxx by me sells Bolle goggles for $19. 

If you can't find a deal on brociety/tramdock then I'd drop the $50-$60 on a decent pair at a store.

Crappy visibility due to fogging lenses that you have to keep adjusting will ruin your day.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Tarzanman said:


> The TJ Maxx by me sells Bolle goggles for $19.
> 
> If you can't find a deal on brociety/tramdock then I'd drop the $50-$60 on a decent pair at a store.
> 
> Crappy visibility due to fogging lenses that you have to keep adjusting will ruin your day.


I think you might just be a little late with the advice buddy...........


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

either some new dragons or some of last years von zippers, electrics, or oakleys


----------



## steezycheese (Nov 27, 2009)

i have some oakley a frames right now, and i have NO complaints. i got them for twenty bucks used off a friend, so yeah you may have to spend a little more for them, but they are amazingly clear and pretty tinted as well. other than that i had some dragon dx's which are pretty much anywhere from 30 to 90 depending on the color and stuff. mine were on sale for 40 at zumiez, and ive recently seen them there for 30. pretty good goggles! i mean, i like my oakleys more but they did their job so i would suggest them.


----------

